# RamNode in EU/NL



## notFound (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, I was excitied since Thursday but it seems Nick launched SVZ (OVZ SSD) today.

Personally I'm going to try and wait it out until the SSD cached KVM VPS's come out, that's if they do, not sure if Nick has plans for them yet. But it's great that RamNode is expanding this fast, I love you Nick (and the team ofc).

I can't think of how to say it in English without it sounding a bit crap, but mabrook to RamNode [arabic, google it]!

Your thoughts/opinions?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 2, 2013)

Infinity said:


> I can't think of how to say it in English without it sounding a bit crap, but mabrook to RamNode [arabic, google it]!


"Congratulations Nick/Ramnode", I believe?

Anyhow, glad to see theme expand to new markets and wish them all the best. I've always heard great things about RamNode and have yet to use them. I've got too many VPSes and have been canceling unused ones recently, or I'd pick one up!


----------



## notFound (Aug 2, 2013)

MannDude said:


> "Congratulations Nick/Ramnode", I believe?


Correct, just sounds so meaningless. ;p In arabic it's got some sort of vibe to it hehe. ;p



MannDude said:


> have yet to use them. I've got too many VPSes and have been canceling unused ones recently, or I'd pick one up!


Ask @jarland how many RamNode VPS's he has. Really they're great, you won't look back if you do pick one up. 

Even if it's just to add competition to the market it's still a good thing. I don't like NL all that much as a location but with RamNode I will have to like it.


----------



## Leyton (Aug 2, 2013)

Fantastic news; as a major RamNode fan, I've been waiting for them to branch into the EU.

Now a case of "shut up and take my money". Major congratulations to Nick!


----------



## Jeffrey (Aug 2, 2013)

Ramnode really does sound great, I have yet to purchase a VPS from them.


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, thanks guys. Since we only launched our SVZ plans there, I haven't done much promotion for it. But we'll see what the future has in store in terms of our other line ups for that location.

We're also working on another US location in the same vein as our ATL/SEA setup (fully owned everything).


----------



## drmike (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats on the expansion Nick!

What are the site details, IP tests, etc.?   A link will suffice.


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Congrats on the expansion Nick!
> 
> What are the site details, IP tests, etc.?   A link will suffice.


https://clientarea.ramnode.com/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=17


----------



## Lee (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice, good to see Ramnode in this area, will certainly put some pressure on other providers as I am sure you will do well.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 3, 2013)

Congratulations to the new location and to stick to your prices. $24.00 a year is a good deal.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 3, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> We're also working on another US location in the same vein as our ATL/SEA setup (fully owned everything).


Yay! I will be so excited if it's NYC. Or L.A., either one. Ideally, you should do four corners (L.A., NYC, Seattle, Atlanta), then middle (Kansas City or Denver). With that spread, anyone looking for a blazin' fast VPS in the U.S. will know where to go.


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 3, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Yay! I will be so excited if it's NYC. Or L.A., either one. Ideally, you should do four corners (L.A., NYC, Seattle, Atlanta), then middle (Kansas City or Denver). With that spread, anyone looking for a blazin' fast VPS in the U.S. will know where to go.


Maybe someday!


----------



## Obelus (Aug 6, 2013)

When can we expect ssd-cached plans in NL?


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 7, 2013)

Obelus said:


> When can we expect ssd-cached plans in NL?


Within a couple weeks


----------



## Obelus (Aug 7, 2013)

Great  Thanks!


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 14, 2013)

Alright, the rest of our plans are now available in the Netherlands!


----------



## xCubex (Aug 16, 2013)

Will have to look into these guys, alot of good reviews.  

* Looks they have some nice plans. *


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 17, 2013)

I have added a review for their NL location: http://vpsboard.com/topic/1609-ramnode-openvz-ssd-128mb-nl/


----------

